# Bufflehead!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one I finished up over the weekend! Thanks for checking out!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thats a great mount, I always notice the color of the feet on Buffleheads when they are landing but as soon as you get them in hand the feet turn a very pale flesh color. I really like what you did with that mount.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful looking mount, nice work!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Rick,

As always...very shotty work. I can't believe you make money doing that!

J/K...beautiful as always!

Mike


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Believe me Mike, birds are not paying the bills...Labor of love...Good to hear from you bud!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Rick.....excellent job bud! How much did it weigh? oke:

Sorry I just had to!!! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> Believe me Mike, birds are not paying the bills...Labor of love...Good to hear from you bud!


Rick,

I originally had "make a living" in my post, but I knew that's far from the truth!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hatchetman...I'm still giggling... :beer: 18 oz...I think! It's a big one though!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have one like that mounted but it doesn't look THAT good


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love those ducks...but I'm always scared to pull on one in a flock. One stray BB and a bufflehead is down for the count. I've seen one shot take out MANY.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I love those ducks...but I'm always scared to pull on one in a flock. One stray BB and a bufflehead is down for the count. I've seen one shot take out MANY.


No doubt Chris, I have tripled on a flock in two shots! But still not as cool as four honkers in three shots, all stoned dead.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You guys are killing 3 at a time with one shot, and everyone I shoot seems to dive before it even hits the ground. I haven't shot many myself! I was about 1 for 5 or so in Alaska on Buff's!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice looking mount! I love how iridescent the head is. Well done.

Chris


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

PJ said:


> No doubt Chris, I have tripled on a flock in two shots! But still not as cool as four honkers in three shots, all stoned dead.


Not trying to steal any thunder, but GB2 and I had one of those once in a lifetime moments last year hunting a small slough. 5 canadas two shots, don't even ask us how that works. I scouted the slough out for ducks and hopefully a bonus goose or five. :lol: :lol:


----------

